# finally on air



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*REALLY BIG THANKS TO ANDREW AT OPENROAD*












_Modified by whitemk4golf at 11:08 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*

good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks good


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*

just curious, what engine do you have?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: finally on air (ryanmiller)*

looks good, cant wait for mine to go on air next month


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: finally on air (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_just curious, what engine do you have?


2L


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*

nice what management?


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

so fat!
dom


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: finally on air (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Airlift digital and accuair manifold


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*

nice


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitemk4golf* »_
2L


gotcha. I was just wondering becauase it seems that cars with 2.0l hubs go lower than 1.8t/vr hubs without any major mods.
you just have one frame notch right?


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: finally on air (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ you just have one frame notch right?









Yeah, passenger side.


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice and low!


----------



## Mega1206 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*

That is a serious drop.....LOL


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*

It's okkkkkkk..








haha looks good man, glad to see it all done.. (for the most part)


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

White & 4door
enough said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

holy ****!








looking good Pedro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: finally on air (whitemk4golf)*

Looks dope dude. Wheel fitment is spot on. Kinesis'es?


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: finally on air (thirtysixspokes)*

looks great dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: finally on air (mk4_1.8t)*

I am diggin the tank for sure dude. And if Chuck Norris approves this you know its badA$$.


----------



## ..preto.. (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (BLPMK3)*

tits


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (BLPMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLPMK3* »_





































Lmao


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (whitemk4golf)*

can we get more pics please????????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good meeting up with you guys today








pedro, i'll get that package out to you as soon as it comes in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_good meeting up with you guys today








pedro, i'll get that package out to you as soon as it comes in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Same here andrew. Yeah def hopfully u get it soon. It sucks having to go into the trunk. Thanks.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (whitemk4golf)*

Very nice. Let's se moar!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

pedro! it looks ****ing SICK bro!
hit me up man!!!!


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

...annnnd this car got even better.


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (.:1of1500:.)*

More pics please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

AIR<3


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

yes, more management pics please!


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Kinesis Supercups?


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubuTeaEff* »_Kinesis Supercups?

Yeah


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (whitemk4golf)*

mmmm supercups....deff my favorite wheel...i am biassed tho
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*FV-BumpIt(1269650217001)*


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*FV-QR*

new pic bump


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (whitemk4golf)*


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Looks great!! What bags?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

He's thanking Open Road, so I'd assume BY...
Car looks fantastic... I'd LOVE to see some stubbies and shaved repeater though!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_He's thanking Open Road, so I'd assume BY...
Car looks fantastic... I'd LOVE to see some stubbies and shaved repeater though!

That's what I figured but still wanted to check.


----------

